# Whats better, front mount or center?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Whats better front or center mount? For pure durability from heavy use is one mount system better than another?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i have no idea! but would like to know!
you're going to need a bigger vehicle than that if your in marquette! :laughing:


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

I took my center mount off the first storm out, I climb curbs to do the walkways and was always getting hung up. It finally broke the mount. The front system doesn't get hung up and now I can climb staircases. I let the skid plate under the ATV do it's job without having anchor points to break.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

sqdqo;1092005 said:


> Whats better front or center mount? For pure durability from heavy use is one mount system better than another?


UMMMM? Center forsure! My cats will shear pins like butter!


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

We get pile of snow, I have been using this machine with a center mount but have been considering a front mount for ease of removal - installation. I plow appr 1/2 mile of road, it does get difficult with heavy storms.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

sqdqo;1092059 said:


> We get pile of snow, I have been using this machine with a center mount but have been considering a front mount for ease of removal - installation. I plow appr 1/2 mile of road, it does get difficult with heavy storms.


Its a yamaha!!! end of story.....


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Jealousy will get you know where!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

sqdqo;1092281 said:


> Jealousy will get you know where!


Lol 7k vs 9k ........Cat rules!!! I agree jealousy is bad so dont compare not even in the same class!


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Glad you understand


----------

